# Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach



## Kaka (12. Januar 2016)

Da es ja nicht mehr allzu lange dauert, bis wir wieder der schönsten und spannendsten Angelei nachgehen können, will ich durch diesen Thread die Zeit etwas schneller vergehen lassen. Ich angle fast ausschließlich nur noch mit Wobblern / Twitchbaits am Forellenbach. Mich würde interessieren was ihr da so einsetzt. Nennt doch einfach mal eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Bach. Vielleicht findet der eine oder andere ja einen, den er bisher noch nicht kannte. Und sind wir mal ehrlich, neue Wobbler kaufen macht auch etwas süchtig oder? #6 

Ich fange gleich mal an: 

1. Daiwa Tournament Wise Minnow
http://www.raubfisch.de/praxis-geraete/1562-kunstkoederportraet-daiwa-tounament-wobbler

2. DUO Spearhead Ryuki in verschiedenen Varianten: 45 S, 50 F und S, 60 S und 70 F
http://www.duo-germany.com/products

3. Megabass X70
http://deluxe-fishing.de/megabass-x70-c-7_95_370.html

Alle Wobbler werden bei mir auf Einzelhaken umgerüstet.

Grüße
Kaka


----------



## Spiderpike (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*

Ich hab jetzt einfach mal in meine Angelweste gegriffen und diese 3 Hits der letzten Saison rausgeholt....

Nr.1 Rapala UL Minnow 06 black/silver
Nr.2 Rapala UL Minnow 04 Bachforelle
Nr.3 Chubby in einem mir unbekannten Dekor




gerade der erste Rapala ist trotz seiner grösse sehr fängig...und bei Verlust ist die Wiederbeschaffung noch erschwinglich...


----------



## thanatos (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*

Wenn ich schon mal die Gelegenheit habe einen Forellenbach zu beangeln
 dann mit der Fliegenrute


----------



## west1 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*

Meine drei bringen euch nix, die gibts oder gabs nur einmal.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*

Ich habe nur einen Lieblingsköder fürn Bach, ist zwar inzwischen 20 Jahre her das man mich am Bach gesehen hätte, der Wobbler wird aber auch heute noch seine Fische bringen!
Meine größte Bafo (58cm) ging auch darauf.

Rapala Original floating in 5/7cm, den vorderen Drilling habe ich entfernt.

http://www.rapala.com/rapala/lures/original-floating/original-floatingandreg/Original+Floating.html

Jürgen


----------



## Spiderpike (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*

ja die sind gut...und für 7 Taler auch echt in Ordnung...

Aber Forellen  beissen eh auf alles wenn man ehrlich ist....sogar auf Fliegen


----------



## Inni (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*

Hallo,

mein absoluter Favorit ist:

1. Ugly Duckling 4 cm sinkend BT (Bachforelle)  
http://www.uglyducklingwobbler.de/w...gly-duckling-4-cm-sinkend-bt-bachforelle.html






2. GOLDY GOLD FISH G07 MV sinkend 5.5cm 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Goldy-Goldfish-5-5cm-sinking-trout-ide-chub-lures-G07-/181872440594

3. wenn das nicht läuft dann Spinner (2er Mepps Kupfer mit Einzelhaken und orangner Feder am Haken)


----------



## Seele (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe nur einen Lieblingsköder fürn Bach, ist zwar inzwischen 20 Jahre her das man mich am Bach gesehen hätte, der Wobbler wird aber auch heute noch seine Fische bringen!
> Meine größte Bafo (58cm) ging auch darauf.
> 
> Rapala Original floating in 5/7cm, den vorderen Drilling habe ich entfernt.
> ...


 

Genau den Wollte ich auch anbringen, nur hab ich ihn gern noch größer gefischt.


----------



## fishingoutlaw (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*

Illex Squad Minnow und Illex Tiny Fry
in grösseren Bächen oder Flüssen auch noch den Squirell


----------



## bazawe (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*

Rapala Countdown 5 cm und Rapala Floating 7 cm


----------



## Kaka (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*

Kommt ja ganz gut was zusammen. Cool #6

Den original Floating habe ich auch. Lauf top, auch in starker Strömung. Super Wobbler für den Preis. Nur lässt er sich ganz schlecht werfen finde ich.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*



> Nur lässt er sich ganz schlecht werfen finde ich.



Stimmt, dafür ist die "Idiotennummer" am Bach sehr komfortabel, abtreiben lassen und den Berg rauf angeln!

Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*

Meiner Meinung nach reichen am Bach ein-zwei kleine-mittlere Wobbler in Naturdekor.

Viel wichtiger als Design und Farbe sind zwei Eigenschaften: Sinkend und tieflaufend müssen sie sein. Mit allem anderen angel ich zu siebzig Prozent an den Fischen vorbei.
Es sei denn, man bevorzugt die von Jürgen sehr schön umschriebene "Idiotennummer" bergauf.#h

Es gibt Gegebenheiten, da braucht's theoretisch einen Floater, um Abtreiben zu lassen, aber selbst da macht oft ein sinkendes Modell mehr Sinn, welchem man eine Abtreibhilfe in Form von 'nem Stücke Borke o.ä. spendiert.

Ich habe im Laufe der Jahre meine Spinnköderbox im Bach immer weiter abgespeckt. Eine kleine Box-zwei sinkende Tiefläufer-Ugly Ducklings-ein-zwei Floater, auch Tiefläufer, und für spezielle Situationen zwei Mepps, Gr. 2-3 in hell und schwarz. Mehr braucht es nicht. 
Wenn darauf nichts geht, kann man auch nach Hause gehen. Einen Spot mit zig Ködern komplett ausfischen zu wollen ist im Bach/Flüßchen komplett kontraproduktiv.
Wenn an 'nem Spot nach drei-vier Würfen nichts geht, mache ich maximal einen Köderwechsel und noch zwei-drei Würfe, danach zieh ich weiter. 
Forellenangeln kann eine ganz simple und dankbare Fischerei sein, man zieht mit ein-zwei Ködern los und bekommt seine Fische. Man muß nur wissenn, wann und wo.
Ich könnte auf meinen Strecken wahrscheinlich die nächsten vierzig Jahre mit nur einem Wobbler und einem Spinner fischen und würde konstant gut fangen.


----------



## Ruti Island (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*

Meine Favoriten sind folgende:

ZipBaits Rigge 56SP Farbe 316 und 851

Hart Minnow 60LB Farbe Euro Perch und Ghost Ayu


----------



## Kaka (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*

Angefangen habe ich klassisch mit Mepps. Für mich ist der 2er Mepps auch nachwievor DER Forellenköder schlechthin. Macht aber nicht so viel Spaß wie mit Wobblern, da man diese variantenreicher fischen kann. 
Dann kam meine Zeit mit den günstigen Modellen Ugly Duckling und Salmo Hornet. Ich fische an sehr strömungsstarken Gewässern und immer öfter hatte ich Ducklings dabei, die nicht mehr richtig liefen. Ich würde sagen so jeder dritter. Wurde mir irgendwann zu doof und ich habe mal teurere Modelle ausprobiert. Von Lurenatic und dann kamen DUO und Megabass dazu. Und ich muss sagen, dass ich da noch nie einen dabei hatte, der in der starken Strömung nicht gelaufen ist. Seitdem fische ich fast nur noch etwas teurere Modelle. Dank Einzelhaken und meist Wathose gehts aber nicht so ins Geld, da ich fast alle retten kann. 

Aber prinzipiell hast du natürlich recht. Nen Mepps und 2 günstige, laufende Wobbler reichen normal dicke. Aber auch bei Rute und Rolle bräuchte man ja nicht so viele. Aber fürs Hobby gibt man ja ganz gern sein Geld aus #6


----------



## Ghost Rider (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*

Meine absolute Favoriten sind diese hier....


----------



## AlexAstloch (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*



Ghost Rider schrieb:


> Meine absolute Favoriten sind diese hier....



Welche Marke ist das denn? Optik ist ja ansprechend


----------



## Ghost Rider (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*



AlexAstloch schrieb:


> Welche Marke ist das denn? Optik ist ja ansprechend



ansprechend ist nicht nur die Optik auch der Lauf ist einfach schön hochfrequent und genial sogar in starker Strömung....#6 ich schwöre auf die Dinger meine Kollegen aus dem Verein sind natürlich auch Fans davon und der Dealer vor Ort hier ist immer schnell leer gekauft....:q

Das sind AEW Wobbler bekommst Du bei dem Adrian Blaut über eBay

http://www.ebay.de/itm/AEW-HANDMADE...LEN-BARSCH-KODER-LURES-JERKBAIT-/251349505712

beste Grüße


----------



## Arne0109 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*

So habe mir eben mal nen paar von den AEW Wobblern klar gemacht sehen geil aus werde nach der Schonzeit mal berichten
Beste Grüße Arne


----------



## Ghost Rider (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*



Arne0109 schrieb:


> So habe mir eben mal nen paar von den AEW Wobblern klar gemacht sehen geil aus werde nach der Schonzeit mal berichten
> Beste Grüße Arne




Du wirst nicht enttäuscht sein, bin mal auf Dein Posting gespannt...
Das beste an den Dingern ist ein fairer Preis für gute Handarbeit.....


----------



## Kaka (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*

Die sehen wirklich ziemlich interessant aus. Dazu preislich attraktiv. Vielleicht probiere ich auch mal einen aus.

Kurbelst du die nur ein oder kann man die auch twitchen? Sehen ja doch eher nach schlankem Crankbait aus. 

P.S Genau deshalb habe ich den Thread eröffnet. Um Sachen kennenzulernen, die man vorher nicht kannte. Top #6


----------



## Ghost Rider (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*



Kaka schrieb:


> Die sehen wirklich ziemlich interessant aus. Dazu preislich attraktiv. Vielleicht probiere ich auch mal einen aus.
> 
> Kurbelst du die nur ein oder kann man die auch twitchen? Sehen ja doch eher nach schlankem Crankbait aus.
> 
> P.S Genau deshalb habe ich den Thread eröffnet. Um Sachen kennenzulernen, die man vorher nicht kannte. Top #6



Ich kannte die damals auch nicht hab mir ein paar Muster kommen lassen als Alternative zu den teuren Chubbys die nehme ich heute gar nicht mehr weil ich mit den AEW topzufrieden bin und wenn mal einer im Wasser bleibt....ärger ich mich nicht bei dem Preis. 
Ich kurbel die Dinger ein und lasse sie unregelmäßig einfach auf der Stelle stehen das ist für mich die beste Methode.

zum Twitschen nehm ich die Faktor Minnow von Hart, keine Angst vor der Größe die Forellen mögen die....#6


----------



## Kaka (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*



Ghost Rider schrieb:


> zum Twitschen nehm ich die Faktor Minnow von Hart, keine Angst vor der Größe die Forellen mögen die....#6



Ich fische mittlerweile auch größere Sachen am Bach. Meine meisten haben so 6-7 cm. Früher habe ich viel kleiner gefischt. 

Nochmal zu den AEW Wobblern: Und die laufen alle durch die Bank auch in starker Strömung? Ich habe früher ähnliche (auch preislich) gefischt (Ugly Duckling), bin dann aber auf teurere Modelle umgestiegen weil ca. jeder dritte Ugly Duckling mit der Strömung nicht klarkam und bescheiden lief.


----------



## Ghost Rider (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*



Kaka schrieb:


> Ich fische mittlerweile auch größere Sachen am Bach. Meine meisten haben so 6-7 cm. Früher habe ich viel kleiner gefischt.
> 
> Nochmal zu den AEW Wobblern: Und die laufen alle durch die Bank auch in starker Strömung? Ich habe früher ähnliche (auch preislich) gefischt (Ugly Duckling), bin dann aber auf teurere Modelle umgestiegen weil ca. jeder dritte Ugly Duckling mit der Strömung nicht klarkam und bescheiden lief.



Ich hab ca. 30 Stück von denen gefischt da war bei mir mal einer der nicht ganz so optimal lief....ich glaub das ist dann zu verkraften...wie schon mal gesagt viele meiner Vereinskollegen fischen die auch und sind sehr zufrieden....


----------



## Silverfish1 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*

Sind das balsaholz wobbler ? Ich fische am liebsten die zipbait rigge in sinkend, die Anglers Republic Beatrice, daiwa wise minnowe und die duo Spearhead. Werdes es diese Saison aber vermehrt mit dem carolina rig und creature baits versuchen. Macht mit der bc einfach mehr Spaß ;-)


----------



## Arne0109 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*

Moinsen Ghost Rider,
werde auf jedenfall Berichten
Gefischt wird in Aue und Leine
Melde mich dann
Beste Grüße
Arne


----------



## Inni (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*



Ghost Rider schrieb:


> ansprechend ist nicht nur die Optik auch der Lauf ist einfach schön hochfrequent und genial sogar in starker Strömung....#6 ich schwöre auf die Dinger meine Kollegen aus dem Verein sind natürlich auch Fans davon und der Dealer vor Ort hier ist immer schnell leer gekauft....:q
> 
> Das sind AEW Wobbler bekommst Du bei dem Adrian Blaut über eBay
> 
> ...




Schade das es die nur in *schwimmend* gibt . Oder gabs die auch mal sinkend?



Wenn ich eure Postings so lese kommt mir der Verdacht das ihr gegen die Strömung fischt, ist das richtig? Denn mit der Strömung geleiert ist doch das wichtigste das der schnell runter kommt.
Bei uns am Bach fische ich immer mit der Strömung, denn wenn die mich irgendwie sehen beisst nix mehr.


----------



## Ghost Rider (19. März 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*

na wer von Euch konnte schon erfolgreich die AEW Wobbler testen....ich selbst konnte noch nicht losziehen...


----------



## Inni (19. März 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*



Ghost Rider schrieb:


> na wer von Euch konnte schon erfolgreich die AEW Wobbler testen....ich selbst konnte noch nicht losziehen...




1. Mai ...


----------



## Arne0109 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*

Moinsen hatte noch keine Zeit
Beste Grüße


----------



## Aux1907 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*

Ich glaube, der Sebile Puncher wurde noch nicht genannt!
Ich hab 2 davon an einem recht schnell fließenden Kanal im Einsatz und mag die inzwischen fast genau so gerne wie den Spearhead, der mein Favorit ist.
Der Puncher läuft sowohl schnell gekurbelt als auch getwitcht super. Und ist ein wenig günstiger als der Spearhead.

Und askari verkloppt den gerade im sale...


----------



## panazonics (19. März 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*

Mi-To Crank von Team Cormoran, gibt's leider nicht mehr!
 (Goldfish, Greentiger und Whitefish)


----------



## Kaprifischer1973 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*

Wenn ich mich auf 3 Wobbler beschränken müsste bräuchte ich kein Illex Hipbag mit 3 Boxen voll mit Hardbaits! 

Aber im Ernst:

Illex Chubby Minnow
Megabass Live-X Smolt
Illex Seiraminnow


----------



## R.Flagg (28. April 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*

Moin.....hat jemand von euch schon mal sein Glück mit einem kleinen Popper versucht?


----------



## JonnyBannana (28. April 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*



R.Flagg schrieb:


> Moin.....hat jemand von euch schon mal sein Glück mit einem kleinen Popper versucht?



noch viel viel viel zu wenig oberflächenaktivität, um das sinnvoll einzusetzen, da angelt man an 99% der fische vorbei, zumindest bei uns momentan


----------



## Kaprifischer1973 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*



R.Flagg schrieb:


> Moin.....hat jemand von euch schon mal sein Glück mit einem kleinen Popper versucht?


 
Möchte es heuer einmal mit diesem probieren: http://www.mbfishing.de/?site=shop&cat=62


----------



## SaiLee (9. August 2016)

*AW: Eure drei Lieblingswobbler am Forellenbach*



Ghost Rider schrieb:


> ansprechend ist nicht nur die Optik auch der Lauf ist einfach schön hochfrequent und genial sogar in starker Strömung....#6 ich schwöre auf die Dinger meine Kollegen aus dem Verein sind natürlich auch Fans davon und der Dealer vor Ort hier ist immer schnell leer gekauft....:q
> 
> Das sind AEW Wobbler bekommst Du bei dem Adrian Blaut über eBay
> 
> ...



Muss mich hier unbedingt für den Tipp bedanken. Die Wobbler sind echt klasse und haben mir schon einige schöne Bachforellen gebracht. Fische  hauptsächlich welche im forellendesign. Laufen sowohl mit als auch gegen die Strömung sehr gut! :m


----------

